# Pegboard Solution ideas..?



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey guys,
I have this wall in my shop where the workbench sits, and the bench is 8' long, and is centered on the 9' wall. So 6" on either side. I was thinking about centering a pegboard above the bench for keeping tools, sandpaper, hardware, screws, ect, on. I saw this cool solution in one magazine a while ago, and was thinking about building it. It had some neat things with drawers and shelves that have hooks in the back to mount to the pegboard. I was wondering if you guys had any neat ideas that you have in your shop, or have seen in other shops/magazines.

Let me know what you have on your pegboards?!


----------



## roughcut (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a 4x8 piece of peg board(PB) in back of the first work bench I built 40+ years ago. On it are special drills, sets of drills for # wood screws, hand saws, assorted sanding disc, assorted hand tools and all types of tape to mention some of the items.

I sure would be lost without the PB plus I hate routing thru drawers, but to each his own. So go attach that PB to your bench you will enjoy it.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

If there's an uninsulated wall cavity behind it, you have option of cutting the PC and putting the upper part in a hinged frame and still using the space behind for shelves, or a second layer of PB (by attaching vertical cleats to the faces of the studs). If you try the hinged frame idea, think about vertical clearance above whatever you usually have on your bench.

As to what to put on it.... just pay attention to what you need to go get most often and make sure its within reach instead of "over there".


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that pegboard is great in a shop/garage situation.

I just finished expanding my garage by twelve feet (12' x 22' total area) and covered all of the walls in pegboard instead of drywall or other material. Used drywall screws spaced 12" apart on all of the studs. Found cheap pegboard hooks on e-bay. As soon as the semi-gloss enamel paint drys today I am ready to go.

Twenty two years ago when I purchased a new store property and built an addition I covered all of the air conditioned space in this store with peg board. Took 50 sheets.

George


----------



## usmc6531 (Jan 26, 2011)

I wanted a lot of pegboard space without taking up my whole back wall so I made a pegboard cabinet. Gives me three times the pegboard surface in a much more compact area. Now I just have to make the rest of my garage so efficient.


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

When we bought our place 6 years ago, it had an unfinished 20 X 24 shop. I insulated all the walls and installed white, painted pegboard on all four walls. I'm sure I lost some insulating value but I can put a hook wherever I want to. Best choice I ever made in the shop.

joe


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

For years,always looked at pegbd as some sort of "homeboy" thing.Now,I use it for hanging fixtures and "one-offs" that don't fit in roll-around bxs.And will put it up in otherwise un-used sections of wallspace.

usmc6531 has a great approach to the typical,hangin it everywhere notion.IOWs using it as a back to a shelf/storge unit.BW


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a way to get 4'x16' off pegboard in a 3'x4' area. :smile:


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Those sure are some nice set-ups you guys have!


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank's everyone, Awesome ideas. I will definitely be adding a pegboard to the shop within the next few days. Just the thing is getting this home. I drive a Jeep, and a 4x8 sheet won't fit xD


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*raisin da ROOF!...*



Locodcdude said:


> Just the thing is getting this home. I drive a Jeep, and a 4x8 sheet won't fit xD


the roof, the roof, the roof is NOT on fire! and some twine wouldnt hurt...but rain might!
:shifty:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

FiveOneSix said:


> the roof, the roof, the roof is NOT on fire! and some twine wouldnt hurt...but rain might!
> :shifty:


Just what everyone needs on the top of their vehicle. A 4'x8' sheet flapping in the breeze.

I would NOT put it on the roof unless you can drive home at 5mph.

Surely with all of the pickup truck owners out there you know one who would deliver that sheet to your home.

George


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*you know what they say......*



GeorgeC said:


> Just what everyone needs on the top of their vehicle. A 4'x8' sheet flapping in the breeze.
> 
> I would NOT put it on the roof unless you can drive home at 5mph.
> 
> ...


 
There are two types of people in the world..... ones that own pickup trucks, and ones that borrow pickups trucks!:yes::yes:

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Yea I would put it on top, But even then it's big, plus all the speed limit's on the way home is like 65-45-35. So it's not like driving to the corner hardware store, and bam, we're good. Luckily dad drives a Ford Van, so it shouldn't be an issue considering I'm getting sheetrock tomorrow  I'll pull the, "Oh! While we're here.."


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*NO!...*

forget the van...go with the roof of your jeep. you'll get some air and save on gas mileage :thumbsup:
i didnt realize you were that far. i worked at lowes and we werent allowed to load anything on a customers roof haha. i had plywood on the top of my towncar and had no issues at 45mph...aside for a little whistle and whine from the wind.
but seriously...stick with the van!!! haha :yes:


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank's man. One time I was at Home Depot and had the Jeep. I had to get a 4x8 sheet of baltic birch plywood. I was like, 0_o how can I get this home. I ended up getting it cut down to 7 feet, and 24 inches wide. The dimensions still worked for my project, and i was able to fit it. The little brother wasn't happy though


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*you can haul anything on top of a car......*

I don't know if you guys have seen this pic over the internet, but I still giggle when I see it.... 

all this talk about hauling things on roofs reminded me of it......


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Did he make it home safely?
 LOL Kidding kidding. But it does look as though someone actually tied that stuff on. Hilarious picture.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> Just what everyone needs on the top of their vehicle. A 4'x8' sheet flapping in the breeze.
> 
> I would NOT put it on the roof unless you can drive home at 5mph.
> 
> ...


Putting sheet goods on top of the roof is no problem at all. If you're really worried about them flying away, all you have to do is put "bow and stern lines" to each bumper lengthwise and use the lines side to side to actually hold the thing to the car. It's especially easy in a jeep because you tie directly to the frame of the vehicle (the bars).

I routinely put sheet goods on top of my vehicle, in fact the last 4 vehicles I've owned, and never once have I had a problem, even driving at highway speeds. Of course I also know how to tie things down properly so YMMV.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

My Jeep is actually a Liberty, So I wouldn't have the luxury of tying it directly to the bars, but I still shouldn't have a problem. I thought about getting it cut in half at the store, and just putting it right inside with the seats folded down. Then at home building a 1x1 frame behind it, joining the two cut pieces.
I would avoid tying anything to the roof if possible. Besides 1 by's or 2 by's.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

You should invest in a trailer to haul the larger items. Your jeep should be able to pull the smaller trailers.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

My Father drives a Ford E250 HD van, So if I need to haul sheet goods it's not too much of an issue, just sometimes a pain if he's working and hasn't cleaned it out. I'm actually only 18 years old, so investing in something this early for a hobby shop would be nice later on so I wouldn't have to buy it. I don't plan on investing in one of those, even though they are REALLY nice.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Keep an eye on craigslist. There is always and old pickup-box trailer for $100 to $200. They aren't usually pretty, but they get the job done.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank's man I will. It would definitely be worth the investment. The only thing is, My Jeep doesn't have a place for a hitch ^_^ What Jeep wouldn't be able to tow something?!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Locodcdude, take your jeep over to UHaul and have them install a trailer hitch for $180 or something like that. As for trailers, they may available in some places but I rarely see them advertised here. I don't look in the vehicle section though, so maybe they're available more often. Not for $100 or $200 though, that's for sure.

I personally don't think a trailer is even remotely necessary for carrying sheet goods, especially one you're going to pick up cheap off of craigslist, but they are useful for a lot of other things.


----------



## jtrain (Sep 7, 2012)

mdntrdr said:


> Here is a way to get 4'x16' off pegboard in a 3'x4' area. :smile:


Here's a pic of my pegboard setup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Your guys shops are too clean.....you need to make some sawdust


----------



## jtrain (Sep 7, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> Your guys shops are too clean.....you need to make some sawdust


Haha :laughing:... My wife says I have OCD. Is it weird that I have a DustBuster in my hand probably 20% of the time!


----------



## greeneterp (Feb 8, 2013)

*How to...*

I am editing this because its my first post and somehow it did not attach itself to the photos or poster I am referring to? It was a post by mdntrdr showing several pegboards hanging kind of like the teeny-bop posters display at walmart).

Thanks for showing this!! As a novice do-it-myself-er and an avid quilter, I have lots of flat templates, rulers, and mats that will be especially conducive to these hanging boards. I couldn't quite tell how you attach them (those really long hinges?) and what you attached them to. This is my first visit to this website and I will be addicted in minutes I can tell already! 

Thanks!!


----------



## greeneterp (Feb 8, 2013)

*skinning a cat*



Locodcdude said:


> Thank's everyone, Awesome ideas. I will definitely be adding a pegboard to the shop within the next few days. Just the thing is getting this home. I drive a Jeep, and a 4x8 sheet won't fit xD


 
I know this might be a "duh" thing, but I buy the 24" by 48" sheets since they fit in my vehicle easier and then just install the number I need next to each other. For me they are easier to manage, paint, install, etc.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

greeneterp said:


> I know this might be a "duh" thing, but I buy the 24" by 48" sheets since they fit in my vehicle easier and then just install the number I need next to each other. For me they are easier to manage, paint, install, etc.


They are also usually about twice the price. If you're working on a budget that makes a big difference, especially when you're buying lots of them.


----------



## jascotx (Dec 2, 2010)

usmc6531 said:


> I wanted a lot of pegboard space without taking up my whole back wall so I made a pegboard cabinet. Gives me three times the pegboard surface in a much more compact area. Now I just have to make the rest of my garage so efficient.


That looks like a really great setup. Very good ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Mandres (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm working on a pegboard cabinet too, using these plans:

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/301/slidingdoorshopcabinet.pdf

I just need to add the doors and I'll post a few pics


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

the problem i have with peg boards is that the pegs always pull out. even with those little hook things that try to hold them in.

that is why i went with this system:

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/shop/archive/2009/08/04/hyper-organize-your-shop.aspx

of course, my shop is still a total mess ...


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Mandres said:


> I'm working on a pegboard cabinet too, using these plans:
> 
> http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/301/slidingdoorshopcabinet.pdf
> 
> I just need to add the doors and I'll post a few pics


This looks really cool, but the link isn't working for me.... Any way you can fix the link or send me the pdf?

*update
Nevermind, link is working now.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Oct 18, 2012)

frankp said:


> Locodcdude, take your jeep over to UHaul and have them install a trailer hitch for $180 or something like that. As for trailers, they may available in some places but I rarely see them advertised here. I don't look in the vehicle section though, so maybe they're available more often. Not for $100 or $200 though, that's for sure.
> 
> I personally don't think a trailer is even remotely necessary for carrying sheet goods, especially one you're going to pick up cheap off of craigslist, but they are useful for a lot of other things.


Sometimes you get lucky. I bought a trailer on Craigslist for $100 that was a 4x8. I also bought 3 sheets of treated 3/4 plywood and used one whole sheet to put a new floor in it, ripped one lengthwise to make two 2x8 pieces and used them for walls on the long sides and then cut the third sheet to make a front wall and also a rear sliding lift gate that can raise up and out to remove it. $10 at Harbor Freight with a coupon puts new lights and wiring on it. Ended up with a very nice 4x8 pull trailer for under $200 that I can haul lumber in, a riding lawn mower if needed, or use it as a dump trailer on jobs for demolition debris, or to haul loads of rock or mulch for landscaping jobs. I've used the heck out of this trailer in 2 years time.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I bought a batch of white pegboard and have found that it isn't as stiff as the brown stuff. I'm gonna replace it when I sheetrock my shop.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

Back to the pegboard uses: Last time I bought some I went with 1/4" instead of the 1/8". The hooks are sturdier (more $$, of course) and you can buy it pre-painted white, which brightens the shop and saves a lot of painting of you do it yourself later.

Getting to the transportation problem: The big box stores will cut the stuff down to more manageable sizes for you. They may not use a blade for super smooth cuts, but you can then trim it at home.

Bill


----------



## gimmodog (Feb 3, 2013)

remember also that pegboard comes in 1/8" and 1/4" thickness, If you are going to put much weight on it get the 1/4". Myself I use nothing but 1/4" even if there is little weight expected to be on it.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

My shop is 20x40 with 3 10x20 rooms. The lower 4ft is 1/4 OSB laying side ways. the upper 4ft is 1/4 peg board. The whole shop is this way. All the outside walls have bat fiberglass insulation. I love peg board. That is all


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

I’m still working on my tool boards but here are a few photos of what I have so far. I didn’t think all of this up it’s simply a variation of what I’ve seen and learned from this site. So…thanks to everyone who post and shares all their great stuff. I really appreciate it.

First I used some ¼ plywood to cover the drywall. Then I ran the wood strips using some old 2 x 10 stock I got out of a 60-70 year old warehouse. The 2x stock looks to me to be nice tight grain Fir. I cleaned up some of the 2 x 10’s and cut a rabbit on the top of the back side. Then I make all the tool holders/shelves out of scrap plywood. It’s taken me a while but the end result is working out well. It’s also easy to change and move things around. My plan is to make a couple portable stands that can hold the tool holders. Then if I need to use a group of tools I can grab them off the wall and hang them on a stand close to where I’m working. Like I said this whole thing is certainly a work in progress and I just keep chipping away at things as I get free time.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

spark0506 said:


> I’m still working on my tool boards but here are a few photos of what I have so far. I didn’t think all of this up it’s simply a variation of what I’ve seen and learned from this site. So…thanks to everyone who post and shares all their great stuff. I really appreciate it.
> 
> First I used some ¼ plywood to cover the drywall. Then I ran the wood strips using some old 2 x 10 stock I got out of a 60-70 year old warehouse. The 2x stock looks to me to be nice tight grain Fir. I cleaned up some of the 2 x 10’s and cut a rabbit on the top of the back side. Then I make all the tool holders/shelves out of scrap plywood. It’s taken me a while but the end result is working out well. It’s also easy to change and move things around. My plan is to make a couple portable stands that can hold the tool holders. Then if I need to use a group of tools I can grab them off the wall and hang them on a stand close to where I’m working. Like I said this whole thing is certainly a work in progress and I just keep chipping away at things as I get free time.


nice! looks like the hook and slat approach from here:

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/shop/archive/2009/08/04/hyper-organize-your-shop.aspx

i am trying to go that direction, but i have too much crap and have not yet been successful organizing it


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

I am a big fan of the clamshell pegboard cabinets.
Especially for economizing wall space.

I think ShopNotes has a plan for one that gets 20+ sq. ft. of 
pegboard wall storage into 7 sq.ft. of clamshelled cabinets. Door behind 
a door that conceals the bottom layer of pegboard
storage.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

against_the_grain said:


> I am a big fan of the clamshell pegboard cabinets.
> Especially for economizing wall space.
> 
> I think ShopNotes has a plan for one that gets 20+ sq. ft. of
> ...


by clamshell, do you mean this?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

how do you pegboard guys keep the hooks from pulling out? i tried these, and they are only partially successful:


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

I use the peg-board bracket kits . They all come with screws. Never had a problem with the pegboard tool holders coming loose. Those above have also been used with success, but I like the screw in hooks better. They do cost more.


----------



## against_the_grain (Aug 15, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> by clamshell, do you mean this?


Very similar , yes. 
Pegboard on front and back of swing out doors inside of cabinets.

The doors are hinged on opposite sides of the cabinet.


----------

